
Should I buy a Macbook Pro 2015 or the new one? - gok2
I was planning on buying a change my mac book pro when the new version was out. Whats recomended atm? Buying the old version? Buying the new version? Waiting?<p>I am an Xcode developer so can&#x27;t just jump ship to Microsoft products.
======
f_allwein
I ended up buying a 2015 one, which was described as one of the best laptops
ever in reviews [1]. Plus, I got a slightly used one for a good price (waiting
for it to ship).

I'm pretty sure I'll get many years of happy usage out of it (it replaces a 7
year old Mac mini, althought I did upgrade memory/ SSD on that one).

The only thing I may end up missing is the touch bar, which does not get much
love here, but could turn out useful. Do you develop stuff that needs to
support touch bar? Then obviously get a new one...

Btw, do add "Ask HN " to the title.

[1] [http://www.macworld.co.uk/review/mac-laptops/apple-13in-
reti...](http://www.macworld.co.uk/review/mac-laptops/apple-13in-retina-
macbook-pro-review-27ghz-128gb-early-2015-999-3601221/)

~~~
gok2
Thank you for sharing. This is lame but I couldn't edit the title :/

------
pengwang9
Buy the old or choose other like Dell and Thinkpad. The new MBP is very bad to
programmer.

------
akramhussein
Same boat. Bought the old one other day.

